# P & 0 North Sea Ferries.



## pilot (Jan 8, 2006)

Must be a cheaper FOC ?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-humber-15727637


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

That's the way of the shipowner.

Ray


----------

